# Username Change Thread



## kyeugh (Feb 22, 2013)

Post here so people know you are you when you change usernames. 

Perhaps obvious, I was Mohacastle.


----------



## Scootaloo (Feb 22, 2013)

was previously Scootaloo
(but honestly, you can tell who someone is when they change usernames; if you hover the cursor over someone's username, you can see eir previous usernames)


----------



## Tailsy (Feb 22, 2013)

Hmm, I don't think there's really a need for this thread; if you hover over a person's username, a little dropdown will tell you what they were named previously! :o) It's really helpful, hehe.


----------

